# seed pod?



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not a beginner, but I just want some clarification. I was always under the impression that the term seed pod was the correct term for describing exactly that. I now learn that that term is bad terminology, and it should be called any of these: seed-capsule, green capsule, dry capsule, some may use green pod, dry pod. 

Any comments? Which is correct, and are any incorrect, or does it even matter?


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't know if any of it is bad or incorrect.

pods or capsules I think people will know what you are talking about.

Green versus dry or split refers to capsule maturity, and that's worth keeping straight.

I.e. harvesting green pods or capsules indicates that you didn't wait for pod to go until it wanted to split on its own. Some flaskers prefer green pods to dry. Sometimes if you rush too much, you risk removing the seed before it's mature enough to germinate.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 27, 2011)

the correct term is capsule. Pods are for peas.

However, they are commonly called pods. But if anyone corrects you, they are right.

Green pod/capsule or dry pod/capsule refer to the way the seeds are harvested. People may be concerned with how they are harvested because of virus trasmission.

Kyle


----------



## Pete (Jan 27, 2011)

like kyle said, the correct term is capsule.
another HUGE/the main reason, why (I think) people are most concerned about if green or dry is the means of the seed harvest has to do with contamination and how seeds will be treated before plating out for germination


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! I learned something new. Although, even if capsule is the 'correct' term, everyone knows what we are talking about if we say orchid seed pod. I did a bit of searching on this now, and it turns out that 'best' term for any type of these is fruit, but who would call a seed capsule a fruit? I also found that a Raspberry is not a berry, and a pea pod is a fruit (but we call it a vegetable). This can get very confusing. Much easier to use the common lingo. Has anyone here used the term 'seed pod' for orchids? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Thanks guys! I learned something new. Although, even if capsule is the 'correct' term, everyone knows what we are talking about if we say orchid seed pod. I did a bit of searching on this now, and it turns out that 'best' term for any type of these is fruit, but who would call a seed capsule a fruit? I also found that a Raspberry is not a berry, and a pea pod is a fruit (but we call it a vegetable). This can get very confusing. Much easier to use the common lingo. Has anyone here used the term 'seed pod' for orchids?
> 
> Thanks again!



It doesn't really hurt my feelings one way or another. We can use that language among friends. The commercial vanilla growers sell the "bean" or "pod", but that's all us commoners hear. They might use the term capsule when they talk among orchid specialists. Looking through the taxonomy books, that part of the plant is listed as the ovary. Which is probably the true universal name for the seed bearing structure (in just about all organisms that reproduce sexually I guess). 

I use pod when I'm in a hurry and only want to type 3 letters. I use capsule when I need to differentiate an orchid ovary from common table veggies, or those portable storage units.

There is more practical application to the green and dry cap. issue so try to keep that straightoke:oke:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah, I wasn't really concerned about the green/dry stuff, more about what the pod/capsule.

This is the site I was looking at: http://theseedsite.co.uk/fruits.html Very interesting.


----------



## John M (Jan 28, 2011)

All very good advice here, Kevin. I'm a bit anal about using capsule, rather than pod; but, that's just me. Interestingly, I do most often say flower "stem", instead of the correct term "inflorescence". But, "inflo" is so long to type and to say!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2011)

Exactly. I usually say 'spike'. Where did that come from, anyway? I tend to be anal too, but some words just sound better than others, are easier to say, and most people use them, so there isn't any confusion.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think you can use the term capsule until it has been fertilized. The structure is an ovary. Once it has been fertilized and is producing seed, it is a capsule. 

You may want to double check the above...

I'm with John, I try to use the proper terms when on this board. If I'm talking to the public at a show, I use pod, spike and call all the flower parts petals.

Kyle


----------



## gonewild (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't know.......

"Capsule People" does not sound as scary as "Pod People".


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2011)

gonewild said:


> I don't know.......
> 
> "Capsule People" does not sound as scary as "Pod People".



And sometimes it seems that the capsules take so long to mature that they could just as well be "time capsules".


----------



## gonewild (Jan 28, 2011)

Rick said:


> And sometimes it seems that the capsules take so long to mature that they could just as well be "time capsules".



Yes! "time release capsules".
When they finally release the contents your headache goes away.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Yes! "time release capsules".
> When they finally release the contents your headache goes away.



oke: actually, that's when the headaches begin, because usually they open on a day when you aren't paying attention


----------



## Rick (Jan 28, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> oke: actually, that's when the headaches begin, because usually they open on a day when you aren't paying attention



That can definitely be the case Charles

Paphs aren't so bad since they tend to open slow with a decent amount of time with a color change.

Phals and Bulbos are the worst for me. They seem to explode with no warning.

That's another reason for "green capping"


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2011)

true! had more phals open on a hot, dry day and seed all over the place and notice the pod after I've spritzed it with water (sigh)


----------



## John M (Jan 29, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> true! had more phals open on a hot, dry day and seed all over the place and notice the pod after I've spritzed it with water (sigh)



Bingo!!! I just hate noticing an open capsule, spilling gobs of seed, just after I've soaked it with the spray nozzle!!!:sob:


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2011)

Is it possible to cover the pod - er capsule - with a small bag of some sort to catch the seeds when this happens? I see that not everyone uses capsule here. lol.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2011)

i've learned now to put a small coffee filter around the um capsule and staple just a bit over the stem; that way in case it does open and i'm not paying attention if it gets a quick spritz before I remember to check the pod, then usually it's still okay. doesn't prevent air movement so usually doesn't cause any rot, and keeps dust away


----------



## gonewild (Jan 29, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> i've learned now to put a small coffee filter around the um capsule and staple just a bit over the stem



Well if we can't say "seed pod" anymore and must say "seed capsule" then it is not fair for you to say "stem" when referring to the flower "pedicel"
oke:
Unless of course you put a staple over some stem somewhere?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Unless of course you put a staple over some stem somewhere?



well, I do have some s.t.e.m. that I got from jim brasch, somewhere; but I don't think I'd staple it :wink:


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2011)

gonewild said:


> Well if we can't say "seed pod" anymore and must say "seed capsule" then it is not fair for you to say "stem" when referring to the flower "pedicel"
> oke:
> Unless of course you put a staple over some stem somewhere?



Is that a pedicure or pedicel at that pointoke:


----------



## Rick (Jan 29, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> i've learned now to put a small coffee filter around the um capsule and staple just a bit over the stem; that way in case it does open and i'm not paying attention if it gets a quick spritz before I remember to check the pod, then usually it's still okay. doesn't prevent air movement so usually doesn't cause any rot, and keeps dust away



Of course that makes sense, but usually I put the filter on way to early, so by the time the CAPSULE pops, the filter is half rotted and full of holes from the humidity.


----------



## gonewild (Jan 29, 2011)

Rick said:


> Is that a pedicure or pedicel at that pointoke:



Isn't a pedicure the actual operation of cutting off the capsule pod?


----------

